# Piano Trio - In the style of Schnittke



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

An unfinished piano trio I started working on, Just putting together everything I have heard from listening to Schnittke. There is a quote from his 3rd string quartet, and a motif from his viola concerto (from the second movement).

Feedback is welcome of course.


__
https://soundcloud.com/sapphire-1%2Fpiano-trio


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

not much to critique, either you enjoy this style of music or you don't. you've done an excellent job at absorbing schnittke's style, the orchestrations are good, the techniques don't seem contrived, it all flows organically as can be, nothing seems tacked on, superficial or merely ornamental for the sake of....excellent job dude. perhaps some others can find something wrong enough to criticize but I imagine it'd just be a little thing of nitpicks.


----------

